# .



## Rusty_Raccoon (May 15, 2019)

.


----------



## RossTheRottie (May 17, 2019)

Yeah I'm looking forward to this one. It kind of makes me think of the original Wicker Man with the implied paganism and people dancing around a maypole. There's a pretty serious shortage of quality horror films as of late. The genre has become full of such dreck, so seeing something that looks more like a slow-burn, psychological horror is encouraging even if the acting doesn't look great. Some of the greatest horror films of all time have so-so acting.


----------

